# Aquasoil Information



## windfish (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm not sure if you have seen this yet, but I found it on the brand new Aquajournal Online website.

http://www.adana.co.jp/aj_web/img/notes_lab_01_800pix.jpg

Here's the article itself.

The breakdown on the nutrient content is new to me, at least.


----------



## coseal (Jul 31, 2008)

thanks for posting this! i have been wondering why my soil is still leeching color into my water column. i guess the high ph and kh out of my tap is doing it =(


----------



## windfish (Dec 5, 2007)

coseal said:


> thanks for posting this! i have been wondering why my soil is still leeching color into my water column. i guess the high ph and kh out of my tap is doing it =(


Maybe try some Purigen? It will suck up almost any leeched color.


----------



## coseal (Jul 31, 2008)

yeah i put some purigen in it... it helped for a day or two.


----------

